#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Ищем комнату или квартирку

## Naridel

Мы -  мальчик и  девочка  ( 26/25 лет , спокойные, порядочные, без вредных привычек и зверей, вегетарианцы, занимаемся раджа-йогой, очень уважаем буддизм, всегда ходим послушать Геше Тинлея, когда он бывает в Москве, и вообще хорошие люди)) хотим снять комнату в двушке  или 1-комнатную квартиру в Москве ( рассматривается и не очень далёкое Подмосковье) .Требования : на долгий срок, наличие мебели в комнате не обязательно. Желательное (опять-таки не обязательное) расположение - ЮЗАО, низ оранжевой, серой веток, хотелось бы вблизи леса или парка. Денег : за комнату - не более 15000, за квартиру - не более 18000(можно вовсе пустую).

Платить комиссию посредникам не хотелось бы  :Frown: 

Если кто-то может помочь (знакомые сдают, или знакомые знакомых  :Smilie:  - пишите, пожалуйста, здесь, на мыло naridel (at)gmail.com или в личку. Заранее благодарны! :Smilie:

----------


## Fedor Vetrov

Здравствуйте! Я как раз сдаю комнату в г. Королеве, за 8 000 руб. Это от м. ВДНХ минут 20 на автобусе (если, без пробок). Рядом есть лес, и озеро. Комната с мебелью, есть интернет, стир. машинка. Единственно, что не очень вам подходит, это то, что в квартире 4 комнаты. Но вы подумайте, если что, звоните. Мой телефон 8919-761-52-99 Лариса

----------


## Naridel

Спасибо, что откликнулись, но вот буквально да дня назад мы уже нашли жильё, я просто тему закрыть забыла))

----------

